# hello new here and getting a little persian



## aksm4 (Nov 17, 2016)

hello everyone my name is Anna and im getting a new little persian kitty '

i will attach a picture not sure if she is flat face or doll face ?











Anna


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Wow! What an adorable little kitten!

If I was paying for a purebred cat, I would certainly know what I was getting before handing over money. Have you seen the parents? What is she advertised as?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome!  What an adorable baby, she looks a lot like my Ellie did when she was a kitten. That kitten is a doll face by the nose size. However, I agree with Marie--I'd go visit to see the kittens and parents if you can. My Ellie and Tootsie both look almost identical to their mothers!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a cutie patutie! Yes, what others have said.....check out the owners and make a visit, get confirmation of a vet visit, and any records of shots, microchip, etc. If she is purebred check out any health guarantees. I think she's "doll face", which usually results in avoidance of breathing problems that may be experienced with Persians of extremely short noses. Sometime blue-eyed white cats are deaf, so make sure you check that out too. She looks like she's going to keep her blue eyes as an adult.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 17, 2016)

hello and thank you so much with the kind words . Yes I have seen pictures of parents , she is only leaving her mom at 12 weeks and she will be vaccinated , mirochiped and sterilised .


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm wondering about her color....with the smokey black on the nose, and it appears on the tips of the white hairs, that her color is Chinchilla Silver or possibly Shaded Silver, and not White? Usually the eye color is greenish or blue-green with this color. Eye color changes around 4 or 5 mos.
Here are the Persian Color Standards for these colors from CFA=Cat Fanciers' Assoc.

CHINCHILLA SILVER: undercoat pure white. Coat on back, flanks,
head, and tail sufficiently tipped with black to give the characteristic
sparkling silver appearance. Legs may be slightly shaded with tipping.
Chin, ear tufts, stomach, and chest, pure white. Rims of eyes, lips,
and nose outlined with black. Nose leather: brick red. Paw pads:
black. Eye color: green or blue-green. Disqualify for incorrect eye
color, incorrect eye color being copper, yellow, gold, amber, or any
color other than green or blue-green.

SHADED SILVER: undercoat white with a mantle of black tipping
shading down from sides, face, and tail from dark on the ridge to white
on the chin, chest, stomach, and under the tail. Legs to be the same
tone as the face. The general effect to be much darker than a chinchilla.
Rims of eyes, lips, and nose outlined with black. Nose leather:
brick red. Paw pads: black. Eye color: green or blue-green.
Disqualify for incorrect eye color, incorrect eye color being copper,
yellow, gold, amber, or any color other than green or blue-green


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 17, 2016)

yes she is chinchilla


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Father and Mother and Chanel*

here is the parents breeder told me she would look more like mom .mom is the first pic and dad is last


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Gorgeous cats!!!....don't you just love the black eyeliner? Fab!! Mom is definitely "doll face" and Dad is more modern Persian with the shorter nose, but certainly not as extreme as Persians in other colors in the show rings these days. For some reason the "silvers" tend to have a bit longer nose. I prefer that look myself and not a nose that's between the eyes! that's so extreme poor cat often has breathing problems. The English Bulldog breeders have done the same thing with their extreme pushed-in nose.....to the detriment of their health.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 17, 2016)

I prefer dool face also


----------



## Savanahandsylus (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi pretty kitty. Love chinchilla persians i. Had one for quite a few years i lost her about a year ago. I just adopted a lilac point hymalayan persian kitten he is 6 1/2 weeks old. And I'm already so in love woth him he is so precious


----------

